# Word for the day  backstory



## Josiah (Jan 31, 2015)

*backstory*


[*bak*-stawr-ee, ‐stohr-ee] 
Spell Syllables



Examples

noun, plural *backstories.

*1. a narrative providing a history or background context, especially for acharacter or situation in a literary work, film, or dramatic series.

2.prequel

Although this definition emphasizes literary work, I tend to associate it more with how the media presents the news by omitting the backstory.  -Josiah


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is an interesting Dr. Seuss backstory 

Bennett Cerf, Dr. Seuss' editor, bet him that he couldn't write a book using 50 words or less. The Cat in the Hat was pretty simple, after all, and it used 225 words. Not one to back down from a challenge, Mr. Geisel started writing and came up with Green Eggs and Ham —which uses exactly 50 words.


The 50 words, by the way, are: a, am, and, anywhere, are, be, boat, box, car, could, dark, do, eat, eggs, fox, goat, good, green, ham, here, house, I, if, in, let, like, may, me, mouse, not, on, or, rain, Sam, say, see, so, thank, that, the, them, there, they, train, tree, try, will, with, would, you.


----------

